
CA state senator wants to eliminate constitution obstacle to low-income housing - jseliger
https://www.latimes.com/politics/essential/la-pol-ca-essential-politics-may-2018-state-senator-wants-to-eliminate-1543865670-htmlstory.html
======
phendrenad2
It's amazing how much the rich have regulatorily captured the government of
CA. It'll take a long time to remove all of the unfair laws like this.

